# Burning too much oil?



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

At 4,000 miles I spun a crank shaft because I was burning oil too fast and was a few quarts low(this after getting an oil change at 3K miles). They did a complete engine rebuild.

At 5,500 miles, I changed my oil for the first time after engine rebuild.

At 7,400 miles (today), I checked my oil level to make sure everything is okay, I was not getting a reading on the dip stick so I decided to change the oil again. When I drained the oil, only 1.5 quarts drained (this is after putting 6.5 quarts in at previous oil change). Is it just me or is 5 quarts way to much oil burned in 2,000 miles. I have not seen any leaks on my driveway or garage floor, so I know it's not leaking. What would be wrong with my engine rebuild from 4,000 miles that would cause the engine to burn oil so fast (bearings getting too hot).

Any help would be great, obviously i'm going to take it to the dealership so that everything is documented in case this engine goes again.


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like a serious problem,i would take it straight 2 the dealer. does it smoke


----------



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

nope, there has been no smoking or anything. Everything else seems normal except for the low oil amounts.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

You have a massive problem. Something is seriously out of whack. The engine is passing oil somewhere. If there are no leaks then it is getting out via the combustion chambers. 

Did they replace/repair the heads? That much oil loss is way outa control. You should see some light blue smoke on startup before the cats light off. You wont have but a few seconds after startup to see it as the cats are mounted way way up in the exhaust stream so that they get to temp in a few seconds after start. Have a friend start the car and blip the throttle right after it fires. You MIGHT be able to see some blue oil smoke. 20 seconds later, all bets are off.

If you spun a bearing due to oil starvation, then I would suspect that perhaps the heads were built from the factory missing oil seals or oil control rings on the piston(s). These are only a wild assed-guesses. Get it to the dealer and have them change the engine out for a new crate motor, not rebuild it. If the "rebuild" was a bearing change and a piece of emery cloth, they might very well have missed the cause of the oil control problem.

Some LS-2's pass oil but yours is elegible to join OPEC. Get em to change it out. I feel your pain bro. I have two late Gen small blocks GM motors and they both use zilch oil between 5000 mile changes. NONE.

Good luck. Your motor is SICK SICK SICK.


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

:agree


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

What do the inside of your tailpipes look like? When mine was stock the pipes were always clean, with no oil usage. Now, after engine work, in which the block was exchanged, plus the addition of a stroker crank, I have to keep a close eye on my oil levels. My pipes get black now, and I have to add 1.5 to 2 quarts within a 3k mile span. But 5 quarts in 2k miles is way wrong! Like others have said, take it back ASAP.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

My GTO never used oil. I changed it about every 5,000-6,000 miles and never had to add oil. 

In my C6 I've been following the oil life monitor. I've gone 9,000 miles without using a drop of oil. I don't think the LS2 is known for using oil either.

I'm thinking they need to get you a new motor instead of trying to rebuild yours. Man that just stinks when they try to do things the cheap way instead of the right way. Good luck.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Not to rag you any...........but, to go that long without checking the oil level is kinda not to bright. Especially after your first incident. 
And second.........dont ask us, get that thing to the dealer!
And thirdly..........nothing goes through oil like that without some kind of noticable affect,...which is usually lots of smoke and fouled plugs etc.


----------



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

Route 66, i appreciate your input...but isn't the point of this website to bounce stuff off people with more knowledge. obviously i'm going to take it back to the dealership, but i'd like to be armed with as much knowledge as possible before they try to give me the runaround. 

You'd think there would be some noticable affect, but I think I'd notice if there was smoke pouring out of my car.

And yes, I should have checked it more often and not let it go the 2K miles but I had been checking it regularly before. Most people wouldn't expect to lose 5 quarts of oil in such a short period of time, especially after it looked like the problem had been fixed since I had already changed oil once since engine rebuild and did not notice an oil shortage. But I guess I'm gonna have to check it every time I fill her up as long as I own the GTO.

Why the hate, do I know you or did I do something to you in the past? Or do you not like stupid/less knowlegable people making posts?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I don't check my oil between changes except when I am about ready to take it in for a change (5K). It always reads full. The insides of exhausts tips are spotless. To have two motors doing the same thing is really odd. I can only assume rings etc didn't set right or someone did a poor job rebuilding it. GTO, I'd be pretty animate on a new motor. Get the district manager involved. Good luck.*


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Keep us informed. I want to know the outcome of this.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

GTORookie said:


> Route 66, i appreciate your input...but isn't the point of this website to bounce stuff off people with more knowledge. obviously i'm going to take it back to the dealership, but i'd like to be armed with as much knowledge as possible before they try to give me the runaround.
> 
> You'd think there would be some noticable affect, but I think I'd notice if there was smoke pouring out of my car.
> 
> ...


Dont stress Rookie. Your engine is jacked - escalate with GM. You have a major beef. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

Good 2 go said:


> What do the inside of your tailpipes look like? When mine was stock the pipes were always clean, with no oil usage. Now, after engine work, in which the block was exchanged, plus the addition of a stroker crank, I have to keep a close eye on my oil levels. My pipes get black now, and I have to add 1.5 to 2 quarts within a 3k mile span. But 5 quarts in 2k miles is way wrong! Like others have said, take it back ASAP.


Good 2 go, the inside of my magnaflow tail pipes couldn't be any more black than they are right now. Not sure how I missed this in the past.

Spoke with the dealer and they told me to bring it in for an oil consumption test. Just seems to me that an oil consumption test would require monitoring over a few months (or few thousand miles) and I need it to be fixed now.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Sorry Rookie, guess that didnt come out right. 
I guess Im getting old and cranky. Dont understand why people with brand new cars dont do the same things I do that appear so obvious to me. (if that made sence)
Hope they get it fixed up


----------



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

It's cool Route 66. I guess I just get a little defensive when I have been babying the hell out of this car since the day I bought it and they just can't get the engine working right.

I'll keep all posted when I have some more info.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Black pipes are more indicative of rich fuel mixture than oil burning. My pipes are black to the tips and I don't burn oil, but all GTO's seem to run rich.


----------

